# 2nd Annual Little Rock Charity HERF



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm new here and I realize this is a little late in the game as it's happening in just a few days (June 4th), but...

Here is the LINK to the website.

This will be my first time at this annual event, but I have heard nothing but great things about it. Also, 100% of the procedes are donated to the American Diabetes Association. Dad's life was shortened because of diabetes, so I can't help but be all for the cause, and what better way to support the ADA then one big fun HERF!

If there are any in the Little Rock area on this board, or close enough to motor in, check out the website for dtails. If it is a fraction as much fun as the attendees last year have told me, it is well worth checking out!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Warren, wish I could make it out there....have fun


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

I wish I was able to attend...too much going on for me to get to leave.

But, Killer Beans will be there along with a large number of supporters of the herf. I hope everyone has a great time this weekend!!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good time but I can't make it.

Let us all know how it went when you get back!


----------

